# Configuring wireless network card



## ikevin8me (May 19, 2021)

I'm trying to configure my wireless network card and it is identified as `none2@pci0:0:21:3`:

```
vendor = 'Intel Corporation'
device = 'Wi-Fi 6 AX201'
```

The "none" means there is no driver?

I think found this confirming that it is not yet supported:





						244261 – Add support for Intel AX200 (iwx) wireless devices
					






					bugs.freebsd.org
				




What are the solutions or workaround? Is there a generic driver?
 How can I resolve my problem?


----------



## SirDice (May 19, 2021)

ikevin8me said:


> The "none" means there is no driver?


Correct.


ikevin8me said:


> What are the solutions or workaround?


We unfortunately can't pull a working driver out of thin air so there's nothing much that can be done here. You can keep track of that PR, it looks like someone is working on a driver for it. Perhaps you could help out, try the code and see if it works or not. But that does assume you're at least somewhat familiar with building from source. 


ikevin8me said:


> Is there a generic driver?


There's ndisgen(8) but I never had much luck with it, with any card, old or new.


----------

